# PC not booting; CPU fan runs in full speed



## ajai5777 (Sep 24, 2011)

I was having shutdown problems for my PC these days due to poor APC 650VA UPS.The battery never sensed correctly and autoshutdown failed miserably.Today it started to show this problem, PC is not booting, even the bios screen doesnt come up but the cpu fan is running in full speed.I opened it and tried connecting and disconnecting different HDD's then i removed my graphic card also tried changing ram sticks.Sometimes I get boot screen but after I enter bios setup, it will be turned off with in a minute.Sometimes windows is started but it will be turned off after the desktop is appeared.There wont be any display when I press cpu power button and the fan will be running in full speed.In this condition the forced shutdown by pressing cpu power button will not work.I dont have any clue about this problem.Could it be PSU's problem? This occurred after improper shutdowns but I thought it causes only HDD damage, but this seems like a different problem.

Please help me out guys..


----------



## Tarun (Sep 24, 2011)

try clearing the BIOS there will be a jumper on the motherboard it will be near the battery on the motherboard or as remove the battery on the motherboard and wait for 5 mins are then reinsert it 
hope it helps

and try to run a prime95 for 12hrs ur system might be unstable what are the Graphic card and the CPU core temps in the Coretemp software tag a pic of the temps may be they are high and due to that the cpu shuts down to avoid further damage


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 25, 2011)

The PC is not in overclocked state.I had changed that weeks ago due to high power consumption.Everything was working fine gpu temps, cpu temp etc.When I enter bios i can see the temp is pretty normal.I did try removing battery but i didnt wait or didnt use any jumpers.Now I am gonna try that too.I am also planning to check this with a different PSU.

Thanks for the suggestion.
I used jumper to clear BIOS and re inserted battery.After that it started to work but it still turns off after sometime.I used to power the equipments from a surge protector connected to the backup port of UPS.I doubted that it was faulty and removed it.Now its working almost fine.But I noticed a weird thing, the power usage of processor goes beyond the TDP sometimes, only for few seconds but with out any load.The normal power usage was 37W but now it goes to 64,75 and even 97W with out any load.


----------



## xTreme_rck (Oct 6, 2011)

My Instinct Says It Is Due To The Overheating You Can Open The CPU Cooler And Chck If The Cooler Is Touching The Processor Correctly. Apply Coolant Freshly. Clean The Fans.


ANd Besides As The Fans Are Running At Full Speed Check If Your SMPS's ATX 12v Cables Is Damaged And It Is Unable To Provide The Power Constantly.


----------



## Krow (Oct 6, 2011)

^Please Do Not Type Like This.

Type like this, it is much easier to read. Thanks.


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 7, 2011)

I gave the board for service and they told me that its damaged and I will be getting replacement on monday.


----------



## Tarun (Oct 9, 2011)

LOLZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## xTreme_rck (Oct 13, 2011)

Krow said:


> ^Please Do Not Type Like This.
> 
> Type like this, it is much easier to read. Thanks.





Ok... Thank you for ur advice.. from the next time i will do it.. i am habituated with that kind of.. but i will surely do not do that..


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 13, 2011)

Finally I got replacement.The original board TA785G3 HD wasnt available and I asked for an 880G board.They agreed to give me the board A880GZ   an AM3+ board but only having 2 ram slots.I was more than happy but they changed the decision again and told me that they will be giving TA790GX A3+ and I settled with that. I am still happy as I got an ATX board having 2 PCIe slots supports crossfire in x8-x8 mode


----------



## Tarun (Oct 13, 2011)

Congo Buddy  quiet luck


----------

